# Rescue Kittens



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

These guys were dumped at the clinic where I work. 
Naughtia came in with two litter mates. When they arrived they were feral and we had to throw towels over them to get the little buggers out of the box. She is now sociable and ready for a home. ~ 4 months
http://www.petfinder.com/fotos/AL134/AL ... 3-1-pn.jpg
Twix was abandoned at about 2 or 3 weeks old. She is the only one left from her litter that survived. The girl that bottle fed her left her at the clinic and never would take her home so Twix is now up for adoption. She is very active and loving. ~3 months
http://www.petfinder.com/fotos/AL134/AL ... -3-pnt.jpg
Roscoe showed up when he was about 2 months old. He is very loving and warms up to other cats after a while. 
http://www.petfinder.com/fotos/AL134/AL ... 0-1-pn.jpg


----------

